# هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2009



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2008)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 

يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم اطيب التهاني و الأمنيات بمناسبة السنة الجديدة​ 
سنة 2009






​ 

سنة جديدة, سنة سعيدة, سنة مع المسيح
سنة بركة, سنة محبة
سنة ثمار الروح كلها​ 
يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعك هدية بسيطة من منتديات الكنيسة
هدية افتتاحية لسنة لجديدة​ 
الهدية عبارة عن 8 ملفات مسيحية​ 
الجزء الأول منها 4 كتب رائعة عن التجسد
​

تجسد ربنا يسوع، القديس اثناسيوس ( حمل من هنا )

​
ظهور المسيح المُحى، القديس اثناسيوس ( حمل من هنا )
​
تجسد الكلمة، القديس اثناسيوس (الترجمة الجديدة) ، مركز الدراسات الآبائية ( حمل من هنا )

​
شرح تجسد الإبن الوحيد، القديس كيرلس السكندرى ( حمل من هنا )


​
 
الجزء الثاني عبارة عن 4 ملفات صوتية لترانيم الميلاد​

هل جئت ربي سيدي - زياد شحاته ( حمل من هنا )

من بعد سنين - حياة افضل ( حمل من هنا )
يسوع اسمه عجيب - حياة افضل ( حمل من هنا )
صار على الارض سلام ـ كورال ام النور ( حمل من هنا )




تستطيعون تحميل ملفات السنة الراحلة, سنة 2008 من الرابط التالي:  *هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2008*


شكر خاص للأحبة الذين تعبوا بتجميع الكتب و الترانيم و اقتراح هذه الفكرة التي ستعاد كل سنة بشكل جديد و افكار جديدة

ننبه ان بعض الملفات مضغوطة و ستحتاج البرنامج التالي لفكها: بيمين الماوس و save as

اشكر بصورة خاصة كل المشرفين فردا فردا على تعب سنة اخرى في منتديات الكنيسة, اصلي في ختامها ان يجازيكم ابانا السماوي بكل عطية صالحة و يبارككم بكل بركة سماوية

بأسم الأسرة الأدارية نشكر كل الأعضاء المباركين و المحاورين لتواجدهم و دعمهم المتواصل لمنتدى الكنيسة
الذي بيهم و بجهود المشرفين اصبح اكبر منتدى مسيحي باللغة العربية في شبكة الأنترنت كلها خلال هذه السنة

متطلعين في هذه السنة الجديدة ان نبقى على عرش المنتديات المسيحية بجهودكم و بصلواتكم

متطلعين ايضا ان نضع خلفنا اي خلاف و اي سوء تفاهم و اي خصام حصل بين اي عضو في هذا المنتدى غافرين و مسامحين بعضنا البعض متجددين بالمسيح في هذه السنة الجديدة.

سلام الرب معكم جميعا و الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم يا حبيب المسيح 

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير ومحفوظ في ايد ربنا يسوع المسيح

ينعاد على الجميع بالبركة و الفرحة و الخير و السلام

الف شكر على الهدايا القيمة الرائعة 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك كل خير يارب
​


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم *
*انا بهدى اللى وصل اليه المنتدى الى السيد الرئيس راعى المنتديات والنت فى مصر *
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرررررسى يا روك على هديتك الجميله  ويا رب دايما منتدانا يكون أحسن وأحسن وأيد ربنا تكون معانا فى خدمتنا وكل سنه وانت ومنتدانا وكل أعضائنا فى أحسن حال .​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه والجميع بخير 

سنه سعيده عليكم ​*


----------



## عبدة (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى يا روك على هديتك الجميله ويا رب دايما منتدانا يكون أحسن وأحسن وأيد ربنا تكون معانا فى خدمتنا وكل سنه وانت ومنتدانا وكل أعضائنا فى أحسن حال .
وكل عام وجميعكم بخير اخيكم ===عبده


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الله عليك ياروك
كل سنه وانت طيب
ومنتدنا الجميل وكل اعضائه طيبين 
الف شكر ليك يابابتى ولكل الجنود المجهوله ورا تقديم الهديه الجميله دى
ربنا معاكم ويجعلها سنه سعيدة عليكم مليانه سعادة وسلام ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيمنا الغالي 
وكل سنة ومنتانا عالي عالي ومتفوق علي الكل ويديمة لنا ربنا ليكون سبب بركة وسبب خلاص لنفوس
الكثيرين  ومنارة عالية بية وفية نتعلم كلمة ربنا ونزيد في القامة الروحية ويكون كتاباتنا وكلامنا ترضي صلاح اللة 

ومرسي علي الهدايا الجميلة​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير *


----------



## cuteledia (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا زعيمنا علي الهدايا الجميلةدي
كل سنة وانتم طيببين




​*


----------



## ava bishoy son (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا my rock *


----------



## serena*jesus (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانتم طييبين 
 وبجد المنتدي ده رائع *


----------



## هايدى كاراس (1 يناير 2009)

مرسي علي الهدية الجميلة ويارب تكون سنة حلوة عليكم مع المسيح وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبون


----------



## marykk (1 يناير 2009)

Thanks a lot Rock...I Liked it so much...Happy new year 4 all


----------



## basnt63 (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة واحنا مع يسوع كل سنة العالم كلة بخير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يناير 2009)

*كل سنه وانتوا كلكم طيبين وانت طيب يا روووووووووووووووك
ربنا يحافظ عليك وعلى المنتدى  ويارب دايما فى تقدم
وهديه جميله بجد​*


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2009)

*سنة جديدة مباركة للجميع*
*الرب يبارك رسالتك يا زعيم*
*ويبارك كل المشرفين والمشرفات *
*والأعضاء المباركين *
*والأعضاء أحمعين*
*آمين*​


----------



## duosrl (1 يناير 2009)

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك كل خير يارب


----------



## duosrl (1 يناير 2009)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​
> 
> يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم اطيب التهاني و الأمنيات بمناسبة السنة الجديدة​
> سنة 2009
> ...



مرسي علي الهدية الجميلة ويارب تكون سنة حلوة عليكم مع المسيح وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبون


----------



## ابن الشهداء (1 يناير 2009)

اجمل التهانى واحلى الامانى لاحلى منتدىوكل سنة وانتم طيبين وسنة حلوة مع يسوع وشكرا على الهدية يازعيم:17_1_33[1]::big29:


----------



## مورا مارون (1 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة أفراحو عامرة*
*كل سنة والمسيح ربنا محبتوا ثابتة*
*وكل سنة وروك ومشرفينا*
* والاخوة عيلة واحدة*
*بلكلمة الي مجمعة قلوبنا *
*ومنورة  عقولنا* 







​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيمناالرائع

وكل سنة ومندتانا بافضل ومتفوق  وبخير 

 ومنارة عالية للجميع 

وربنا يحمي منقوات الظلام

والف شكر علي الهدايا الجميلة


----------



## osamr (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبون  والعالم كلة بسلام وخير †


----------



## gorg_american (1 يناير 2009)

Merry Christmass                                                  Happy  New Year 2009



صلوا من اجلى


----------



## الوداعة (1 يناير 2009)

*شكراً يا روك على الهدية الجميلة و الغالية ، كل سنة و حضرتك بخير ، و منتدانا الغالى بخير ، و إداريون المنتدى بخير ، و اعضاء المنتدى العظيم بخير ، و يا رب تكون سنة سعيده على الجميع و يعوضهم خير فى يسوع ، ونحقق كل أمنياتنا ، وسلام المسيح معانا .









*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2009)

*ميرررررررررسى ياروك 

تعيش وتجيب لنا 

وكل سنة وأنت طيب *​


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين وعام جديد سعيد علينا كلنا باذن المسيح
وربنا يبارك كل من ساهم في منتدانا الجميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## milad hanna (1 يناير 2009)

[/SIZEldvsn
ميرسى يا زعيم على هديتك لينا فى السنة الجديدة وربنا يبارك فيك وفى منتدانا ويكون سبب خلاص لنفوس كثيرة انا حسيت دلوقت انى احتفلت بالسنة الجديدة وبميلاد الرب يسوع وكمان بعيد ميلادى مرة ثانية شكرا لك يا زعيم


----------



## amjad-ri (1 يناير 2009)

_*كل سنه والجميع بخير 

سنه سعيده عليكم ​*_


----------



## انطون صبحى (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا


----------



## sosana (1 يناير 2009)




----------



## MIKE.007 (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيببين


----------



## MIKE.007 (1 يناير 2009)




----------



## MIKE.007 (1 يناير 2009)

http://http://www.arb-up.com/files/arb-up-2008-6/qCY96448.jpg


----------



## MIKE.007 (1 يناير 2009)




----------



## abo_toto_2010 (1 يناير 2009)

بركة ما قدمتوه من هديه مشكورين عليه تحل علينا  وعلي منتدانا الرائع  \\\\\\\\\\\ بشفاعه جميع قديسيه راجينا الله ان يرعاكم ويرعي منتدانا الكنيسه  ويجعل العالم في سلام وتحت رايه المسيح يسوع  وششششششششششششكرا مره اخره علي الهديه الجميله  وكل عام وانتم وجميع الاعضاء بالف خير:​


----------



## MIKE.007 (1 يناير 2009)

سنة جديدة, سنة سعيدة, سنة مع المسيح
سنة بركة, سنة محبة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MIKE.007


----------



## loucy (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم يا حبيب المسيح 

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير ومحفوظ في ايد ربنا يسوع المسيح

ينعاد على الجميع بالبركة و الفرحة و الخير و السلام

الف شكر على الهدايا القيمة الرائعة 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك كل خير يارب


----------



## lorans (1 يناير 2009)

*بشفاعه العذراء ام النور نستقبل 2009 بهناء وسرور . تمناياتى للكل بالهناء والسعاده فى ظل حب الهنا يسوع المسيح . ماحلى ان يجتمع الاخوه معا واشكر كل من له تعب فى هذا المنتدى الا بيجمعنا. هديه رائعه 
**مرســـــــــــــــــــــيه HAPPY NEW YEAR FOR ALL:ab4:*


----------



## alpha&omega (1 يناير 2009)

كل عام و ابناء كنيسة المسيح في كل العالم بخير وسعادة ومحبة


----------



## benet (1 يناير 2009)

*كل عام وانتم بخير
*


----------



## salamboshra (1 يناير 2009)

انا مبسوط قوى بالمنتدى ومتشكر قوى على الهديع وكل عام وانتم بخير مع تمنياتى بمزيد من التقدم والنجاح  مع الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## MIKE.007 (1 يناير 2009)

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## bosybona2010 (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يازعيم 
ومرسي على الهدايا الجميله دى بجد 
ربنا يوفئك


----------



## انابيل (1 يناير 2009)

*كل عام وانتم بألف خير​​*


----------



## youhnna (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم شكرا على هديتك الرائعه الرب يبارك حياتك وتكون سنه سعيده على كل المشاركين بالمنتدى


----------



## max mike (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وسنة سعيدة عليك


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (1 يناير 2009)

lمبروك لكم العيد السعيد ولكل الاخوه الاعضاء
وشكرا جزيلا ياروك على الهدايا وماتقصر 
وكل عام وانتم وجميع المؤمنين بخير


----------



## نانا2008 (1 يناير 2009)

عبدة قال:


> ميرررررسى يا روك على هديتك الجميل شكرا عليها اوي لانها جميله ميرسي اني في بالكم
> اختكم كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار ول:smil16:


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم
ميرسى على الهدية
ويا رب دايما منتدانا احسن منتدى مسيحى
ويارب السنادى تزيد فيها رجوع خراف يسوع الضالة والمسيحيين يكونوا فيها مسيحيين بجد مطيعيين لكلمة ربنا ومنفذين وصاياه وليس بالاسم
عقبال كل سنة يا روك*


----------



## Rayieq (1 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانت بخير اخي زعيم ولباقي الاخوة كل عام وانتم بخير
شكرا جزيلا على الهدية الجميلة​


----------



## gege gege (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب وشكرا جدا على هذة الهديو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## totaagogo (1 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم وكل الاعضاء الغاليين بخير واحسن صحة 
وبنطلب من الرب يسوع الغالى 
( احفظنا ولنبدأ بداً حسناً )​*


----------



## john_pono (1 يناير 2009)

ميرسى خالص على الهدية الجميلة وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وانا سعيد جدا على قبولى عضو فى المنتدى ويارب اكون صديق خفيف عليكم والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## بشار كمال مجيد (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا زعيم على هذه الهدية القيمة
بمناسبة اعباد الميلاد المجيد وراس السنة الجديدة أهنئك يا زعيم واهنيئ كل كادر المنتدى وكل الاعضاء
وكل عام وأنتم بالف خير


----------



## نزار منير (1 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير ومرسي على الهدية


----------



## demianatito (1 يناير 2009)

ميرسى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## نوار الساهر (1 يناير 2009)

:Love_Letter_Open:عيد سعيد لكل اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة 
من صغيرهم الى كبيرهم 
وكل عام وانت بالف خير 

ولد المسيح
ولد المخلص 

واشكر اسة منتديات الكنيسة على هذه الهدية القيمة 
واتمنى من الله ان يحفظهم جميعا​

وان يكون معكم في كل الاوقات

وان يرشدكم الى الطريق الصحيح



اخوكم نوار الساهر​


----------



## H263786 (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب  

والف شكر لك على الهدايا الجميلة


----------



## adel8017 (1 يناير 2009)

اشكرك يااعظم مونتدى عل هديتك الجميلة وسنة حلوة وسعيدة وكل عام وانتم بسعادة دائمة وخدمة افضل


----------



## حال الدنيا (1 يناير 2009)

_كل عام وانتم بخير وصحة وسلام شكرا على هديتك  الرائعة روك ارجو ان تسمح لى بارسال هديتك الى اصدقائى المسيحين .........صديقتكم المسلمة :حال الدنيا​_


----------



## سامح إمام (1 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة
هدية رائعة عزيزى روك
وجت فى وقتها المناسب لأنى كنت محتاجها خصوصا الترانيم


----------



## saalooo (1 يناير 2009)

بجد هديه حلووه اوي ياروك 
ميررررسي كتيررررررر 
كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## صوت الرب (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الهدية الرائعة
و كل سنة و انت سالم
بتمنالك سنة جديدة مع يسوع
و تكون سنة خير عليك و على الكل


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (1 يناير 2009)

بمناسبة العام الميلادي الجديد فانني انتهز هذة المناسبة السعيدة لابعث بارق التحيات والاماني الي جميع الاخوة بهذة المناسبة 
                    وكل عام وجميع العالم في سلام ومحبة


----------



## صموئيل ناجى (1 يناير 2009)

الف الف شكرا على الهديه الجميله دى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 

وكل اقباط العالم بخير ويعيد علينا الايام بخير 

ويارب يكون منتدانا ديما فى تقدم مستمر وفى ارتفاع دائم 

وميررررررسى كتير على الهدايا الرائعه ​


----------



## شوقى حكيم (1 يناير 2009)

اطيب التهانى القلبيه الى جميع الاعضاء راجيا من رب المجد  ان يبارك السنة الجديده 2009  ويجعلها سنه سعيدة عليكم جميعا وان يبارك المنتدى ويجعلة فى تقدم واذدهار مستمر


----------



## menamon2010 (1 يناير 2009)

ميرسى خالص ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
وكل سنــــــــــــه وانت طيبين


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وكل المنتدى والمسيحين والعالم كله بخير وسلام
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجداد549 (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين واهل المنتدى بخير وسلام شاكر محبة افتقدكم لية


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (1 يناير 2009)

اشكر ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح على محبتكم الغاليه
واحب ان اهنى جميكم براس السنه الجديده 2009 

واتمنى من ملك المجد ان يكون المنتدى دائما من افضل المنتديات
واجمل المنتديات 
والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## البنت الشقية (1 يناير 2009)

:36_22_26::36_15_15:


----------



## gorg_star (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة و انت طيب يا زعيم

شكرا على الهدايا الجميلة


----------



## مايلي (1 يناير 2009)

مرسيييييييي يازعيم
وكل عام وانتم بالف خيررر
وانشاالله ايتكون 2009 سنه جديده 
 ومليانا ابخير وفرح مايفارم


----------



## هانى منير150 (1 يناير 2009)

كل عام ونحن والمسلمون بخير


----------



## دندن ناجح (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب واعضاء المنتدي طيبين وبخير وسلام ويارب تكون سنه سعيده علي كل العالم وميرسي علي الهديه الغاليه جدا وربنا يبارككم


----------



## gege gege (1 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير وسنة سعيدة على الجميع  وميلاد مجيدld::94::66:


----------



## gege gege (1 يناير 2009)

happy new year


----------



## hanywell50 (1 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الهدايا القيمة الرائعة 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك كل خير يارب


30:30:


----------



## مايلي (1 يناير 2009)

مرسي اكثير كلك ذوق
               &
          Habby new year 2u


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا ماي روك

يارب يارب تكون السنة دي سنة حلوة علينا كلنا يكون منتدانا بخير 

وينعاد علينا بالخير والسعادة 

وشكرا علي الهدية الرائعة 

وتعيش وتجبلنا


----------



## بشارة منير (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وتنم طيبين سنة جديدة مع يسوع مجماعين


----------



## bogebag (1 يناير 2009)

سلام ومحبة رب المجد لك ولجميع الاحباء الموجودين بالمنتدى كما اتمنى ان يكون عام سعيد وجديد وكله مبه لرب المجد يسوع المسيح كما اتمنى ان يولد رب المجد فى قلوب جميع المسيحين 0
وبشكرك كتير كتير على الهديه الجميلة ربنا يباركك ويعوضك محبتك 0
                                                          اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## ateef (1 يناير 2009)

سلام  ونعمة  رب  المجد تكون  مع  الجميع وكل  سنه  والجميع  بخير وسلام


----------



## أميرة نشأت شاكر (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم سعداء ومرسى غلى الهداى الجميلة


----------



## مايلي (1 يناير 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## ameera (1 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا زعيم على الهدية الجماعية الغالية

يخليك لينا


----------



## al kharek (1 يناير 2009)

*كل سنه و انت طيب يا زعيم 
ويارب دائما الي الامام 
و لنعطي المجد لالهنا الحي القادر علي انقاذ النفوس من الضلال و لتكون سنه سعيده مملوئه بخلاص النفوس ورجوعها الي الله الحي *


----------



## فافاستار (1 يناير 2009)

ميرسى بجد على الهديه الرائعه بس ممكن اطلب طلب  عايزه ارسال الصوره بتاعة المسيح اللى موجوده عند رد rgaa luswa


----------



## سندريلا فايز (1 يناير 2009)

*كــــــــــــل سنــــــــــــــة وكـــــــــــل الاعضـــــــــــــاء طيبيـــــــــــن*
*والمنتــــــــــــــدى الى مزيــــــــــــد من التقـــــــــــدم*
*بنعمـــــــــــــــــــــــة رب المجــــــــــــــد*
*merry christmas*
*




*
*وميرسى خالص على الهدية الجميلة *
*ربنــــــــــــا يباركــــــــــــــك*


----------



## متيكو (1 يناير 2009)

احب اقول للكل كل عام وانتم بخير وبسم وانشالله هالسنة تكون سنة سلام ومحبة على الجميع ويعم السلام في كل البلدان شمرا حبي روك عالهدية القيمة والحلوة والمسيح معاكم


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير ومتألق وحضرتك دايما بخير والمشرفين والاعضاء والزوار وكل الناس بخيررررر دايما
وميرسي للهدايا الجميلة جدا جدا جدا بجد
وفيهم كتاب كنت محتاجاه جدا 
ميررررررررررررررسي بجد​


----------



## مجدى حنا (1 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
عوض الله تعب محبتكم خيرا


----------



## بحب الهي (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتا طيب يا روك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ereeny ezzat (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الهدية الجميلة وكل سنة وانت طيبين ويارب السنة اللى جاية تكون احلى للجميع ولاحلى منتدى


----------



## nody (1 يناير 2009)

Thaaaaax so much...it's the sweetest present i've ever got 4 this x-mas
Happy new year 2 u & 2 all da members of el montadaaaa


----------



## jamil (1 يناير 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك ايها الزعيم على الهديه القيمه التي قدمتموها لنا بمناسبه عيد الميلاد وراس السنه المجيده ونحن بدورنا نقول لكم كل عام والمنتدى واعضاءه بالف خير ويعودها على الجميع بتحقيق الامانى


----------



## jamil (1 يناير 2009)

اقدم لك التهانى والتبريكات بحلول عيد الميلاد وراس السنه المجيده لك خصيصا قبلاتي لك


----------



## ممدوح يوسف (1 يناير 2009)

كل لحظة وانتم بكل الخير أما عن الهدية فهى ذخيرة رائعة جدا جدا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم


----------



## bassamsaeed (1 يناير 2009)

*ايامكم وسنواتكم كلها محبه وفرح وسلام مع المسيح*


----------



## bassamsaeed (1 يناير 2009)

المجد لك ايها المسيح ابن الله يامن تجسدت لاجلنا المجد لك


----------



## اميل كتشنر زكي (1 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي ويارب يكون عام سعيد علينا وعليكم وكل واحد يحقق الي محققوش السنة الماضية وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## nasrnew (1 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة و انتم طيبين و الاعضاء جميعاً بخير و سلام و رب المجد يعوض تعبكم لانه ما فيش شكر يوفى
و مارى كريسمس و هابى نيو يير 
انا عارف english 
بس لاقيتها كده حلوة​*


----------



## كوكى بنت البابا (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك و لاحلى منتدى
ويارب تبقى سنه حلوة لينا كلنا وياريت نستغلها فى طاعه ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## كميلة (1 يناير 2009)

سنة سعيدة وعيد ميلاد مجيد وكل سنة وأنتم طيبون وألف شكر على الهدية الجميلة والتهنئة الرقيقة والرب يبارك خدمتكم ويكون هذا المنتدى دائما في ازدهار وكل عام وكل اللي في المنتدى بألف خير


----------



## بثشبع (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذه الهدية الثمينه كل عام وانتم مع يسوع ويارب تكون سنة الرب المقبولة على المنتدى وكل العاملين في المنتدى وكل الاعضاء 
ميلاد مجيد وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## negem (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه والجميع بخير


----------



## samy.h (1 يناير 2009)

هدية جميلة

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## sabahalbazi (1 يناير 2009)

الهنا فعلا عظيم . فعلا اله كل عطية صالحة . ها هو الهنا المبارك من اول السنة اعطانا عطايا مباركة . بل اعطانا بركات من خلال خدامه المباركين القائمين على هذ1 المنتدى المبارك . شكرا للرب . والرب يبارك حياتكم . الاخ الزغيم وكل الاخوة الذي تعبوا لايصال بركات الرب لنا . 

شكرا لكم . والرب يبارك تعب محبتكم ويبارك حياتكم ويوسع تخومكم . وكل عام وانتم خدام مباركين للرب الهنا القدوس .


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ماى روك

وكل سنة وكلمة الرب يسوع فى انتشار 

وكل سنة وكنيسة الرب يسوع, الكنيسة الواحدة, فى ازدياد​*


----------



## ashrafl2 (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه والجميع بخير 

سنه سعيده عليكم ​


----------



## sony_33 (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب وبخير
ومشكور على الهدية الجميلة
ومردودالك
ههههههههه
كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا​


----------



## faresdos (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وجميع المسيحين بخير وسلام


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (1 يناير 2009)

ميرسي كتير وربنا يبارك عملكم وكل سنه وانتم طيبين ومع يسوع


----------



## mansour (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يازعيم


----------



## مارى منير جرجس (1 يناير 2009)

مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى على الهدية


----------



## سميرفكرى (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لمحبتكم وكل عام والجميع بخير وسعاده


----------



## مارى منير جرجس (1 يناير 2009)

مرسسسسسسسى على الهدية 

 كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## فيدو ديدو (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين​شكرا يا زعيم على الهدية الرائعة​ويسوع المسيح يحميك​


----------



## فرحات حنا (1 يناير 2009)

المجد لله فى الاعالى و على الارض السلام و بالناس المسرة   كل سنة والشعب المسيحى بسلام ومحبة


----------



## المحارب الجريح (1 يناير 2009)

*أشكرك 

شكر الصحاري لمَّا يرويها   المطر

أشكرك

قد شكري لربنا علي الخلاص وعلي البصر

أشكر

ديما منور دربنا  ،وحنا هنا 

نستنى نورك يا قمر


يسوع يبارك خدمتك

 ونعيش معاك ف محبتك 

زي النسيم بين الشجر​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وربنا يديم علينا الفرحه ويكبر المنتدى ويفضل فى القمه للابد باسم يسوع المسيح
كل سنه وانتم طيبين لكل الاعضاء و المشرفيين والاداره​


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (2 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير على احلى منتدى كل سنة وكل المسحين بخير وسلام وكل سنة واحنا سعدا ومبسوطين


----------



## alromansia (2 يناير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكة


happy new year


----------



## فريد شوقي ايليا (2 يناير 2009)

*بعد تحية الطيبة*​
*يااخي العزيز انا اشكرك جدا لقدوم الهدايا لي واطلب من الرب ان يحفظك ويرعاك وانشاء الله سنة 2009 تكون كلها أفراح ومسرات واهدي سلامي وتحياتي الحارة لكل العاملين في منتديات الكنيسة ... وسلامي وقبلاتي لكل العراقيين بدون استثناء ... وشكرا لكم *

*
فريد شوقي ايليا / الجمعة 
2/1/2009*​


----------



## jesus_son (2 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانتم بخير وصحة وسلام وفرح وكل حاجة جميلة
واتمنى ان السنة دى تكون عليكم و علينا و على كل العالم احسن من كل سنة فاتت و تتحقق فيها كل امياتنا وامنياتكم وان كل اللى يعملوا ربنا السنادى والسنين الجاية فى حياتنا يكون للخير
ويارب السنة الجديدة دى تكون مفهاش حد زعلان من حد او مخاصم حد ويكون الكل مبسوط فيها ويفرح اخواته و اهله و اصحابه
سلام ونعمة رب المجد معكم*​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى على الهدية يا رزك *
*وكل سنة ومنتديات الكنيسة كلها بخير بكل اعضائها *
*وديما رب القوات حميها*
*وسنة حلوة لينا كلنا نكون مع بعض فيها*
*وللأمـــــــــــــــــــــــام ديما يا روك*​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب
روك
وكل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة من تقدم لتقدم
بفضل مجهوداتك الرائعة ومحبتك ومحبة اعضاءة
وشكرا جزيلا على تعب محبتك وهداياك الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## developer (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواننا من اهل الكتاب, كل عام و انتم بخير و انشاء الله ان تكون سنة خير على جميع البشر.


----------



## LLOOKA (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا انا متشكر جدا وكل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## jamil (2 يناير 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير الى شخصك ايها الزعيم


----------



## طلعت خيري (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير

اسف على التاخير في التهنئه 
وشكرا


----------



## sam_msm (2 يناير 2009)

الله ................أخي الرائع شكرآ فعلآ على هذه الملفات 

حقيقي هي كنز لكل انسان مسيحي .........هي دستور مهم جدآ لمعرفة المسيحية الحقيقية الحية

بعيد عن التعصب والحزبية الجديدة والتى ظهرت في النفوس بسبب ضعف النفوس وبعدها عن الحياة بالمسيح وفي المسيح

من كل قلبي اشكرك على هذه الملفات الجميلة ........المسيح يبارك فيك على هذا العمل المهم

لانها ضرورية جدآ لكا شخص يريد ان يعرف المسيحية بشكل حقيقي عقيدة نقية خالية من اى شوائب للذات البشرية الميتة 

كل سنة وانت طيب .زالمسيح يتهلل في ملكوته بسبب هذه الخدمة الرائعة يارب تنمو ونزداد أكثر بنعمة الروح القدس العامل في الكنيسة 

وبشكل خاص في الكنيسة العربية امين وكل سنة والجميع بخير ونصلي لكي تظهر نعمة الله لكل العالم امين



[/URL]


----------



## ggsskaven (2 يناير 2009)

بجد اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك عملكم وفيكم من اول السنة الى اخرها:


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 يناير 2009)

شكــــــــرا على احلى واروع هدية 
كل عام وانت بالف خير 
كل عام ومنتدى الكنيسة  بالف خير 
كل عام واعضاء الكنيسة باافراح ومسرات 
ميري كرسمس اند هبي نيو يير تو اوووول
محبتي للجميع
بنوتا​


----------



## ممدوح الملاى (2 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا زعيمنا علي الهدايا الجميلةدي
كل سنة وانتم طيببين


----------



## mina_picasso (2 يناير 2009)

*كل سة وانت طيب 

وسنه سعيدة علي كل اللي في المنتدي

Happy New Year 2009​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا يازعيمنا الغالي على الهدايا الجميله 
كل عام وانت والمنتدى الغالي بالف خير الرب يحفظك ويديمك حقا انت تستحق لقب حبيب المسيح ز:smil16


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا على تعبك معانا ارجو المساعده انا عضوه جديده معاكم وتابعونى بليز


----------



## بشر حجازين (2 يناير 2009)

*اشكرك وكل عام وانتم بالف خير[/*font]


----------



## hany_2010598 (2 يناير 2009)

اولا:كل  عام والمنتدىاجمل  وربنا يبارك المجهودات العظيمه وتكون المشاركات مفيدة لحياتنا مع الله       وشكرآ للهديه الجميله


----------



## نورا ميلاد (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا ياروك على الهدايا الجميلة


----------



## شيرزاد (2 يناير 2009)

شكــــــــرا على احلى واروع هدية 
كل عام وانت بالف خير 
كل عام ومنتدى الكنيسة بالف خير 
كل عام واعضاء الكنيسة باافراح ومسرات 
ميري كرسمس اند هبي نيو يير تو اوووول
محبتي للجميع
بنوتا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2009)

_*الف مليون شكر يا زعيم
وعيديه مقبوله
وكل سنه وانت طيب*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2009)

_*بس الرابط الرابع في الترانيم مش شغال
للعلم فقط
وميرسي مره تانيه​*_


----------



## osa2010 (2 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وجميع رواد المنتدى بخير والرب يعوض تعبكم جميعا  وجميع من ساهموا فى المنتدى وشكرا يازعيم على الهدايا الجميله


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (2 يناير 2009)

لايسعني الا ان انتهز العيد المبارك لاهنئ هذا المنتدى التي اختلطت مشاعري بحبه لانه ينال رضى الجميع وكل عام واتتم بخير وشكرا على الهديه


----------



## ارووجة (2 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتا والجميع بخير يارب


----------



## marianbasem (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليكم على اهتمامكم وعلى الحاجات الحلوة اللى بتغذونا بيها روحيا والا الترانيم شكرا جدا وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## مريم انطوان (2 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم بخير والرب يرعاكم فى كل حين بالمحبة والسلام والامان وعام سعيد على الجميع والف شكر على اجمل هدية جائت لى هذا العام


----------



## بربارة 3 (2 يناير 2009)

:new5:بهدي الشكر والموعيدة لكل شخص له تعب في هذا المندي 

كل عام وانتم في الكنيسه حايين:yaka:


----------



## Raheel (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا على أهتمامكم وعلى الحاجة الحلوة التى نشتاق اليها                                                   وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## mrmrmora (2 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ع الهديه الجميله وربنا يعوضكم ويباركم 
انا كل يوم بفرح اكتر اني اشتركت معاكم ف المنتدي ده*


----------



## adellargo (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يازعيم على الهدايا الجميلةوكل سنةوانتم طيبين وانشاء اللة تكون سنة مشمولةبالتوبة


----------



## rana1981 (2 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا روك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## viviane tarek (2 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانتوا سعداء
كل سنة وحنى ديما" اخوات
كل سنة احنى ديما" فى تقدم
شكرا" لتعبكم كلكم من مشرفين رؤساء اقسام
كانت اول سنة ليا معاكم وعقبال 100 سنة
وانا فرحانة فى وسطقم
happy new yer & merry christmas*​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (2 يناير 2009)

*كل عام وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بخير متمنيا للجميع سنة جميلة مع الهنا يسوع المسيح وكل سنة وانتم طيبين *:36_3_22::36_3_22::36_3_22::smi106::smi106::smi106:


----------



## أمير سمبر (2 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررررسى يا روك على هديتك الجميله  ويا رب دايما منتدانا يكون أحسن وأحسن وأيد ربنا تكون معانا فى خدمتنا وكل سنه وانت ومنتدانا وكل أعضائنا فى أحسن حال .​*



[كل سنة و انتوا طيبيين
و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم بجد الكنيسة العربية افضل موقع مسيحي دخلتو حتى الان


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يناير 2009)

*الله ياروك عليك مرسية اوى على الهدايا الجميلة دى

ومررسية على تهنتك بالعيد والايام المباركة دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون فى وسطينا ويبارك منتدانا الغالى علينا 

وسنة سعيدة علينا كلنا ​*


----------



## امال الوكيل (3 يناير 2009)

*طوبى للسائرين في طريق الرب 
شكرا جزيلا ياخي العزيز على الهدايا القيمة والمباركة
ميلاد مجيد وعام سعيد لك ولعائلتك ولكل اعضاء العائلة الكبيرة
منتديات الكنيسة
بارك الله في تعبك وعوضك خيرا وسلاما وافراح
امال الوكيل*​


----------



## suzy samir (3 يناير 2009)

:36_15_15:كل سنة وحضراتكم مع المسيح بخير وسلام والرب يبارك خدمتكم وتعب محبتكم .   اذكروا ضعفى فى صلواتكم ( رجاء محبة )


----------



## beshay (3 يناير 2009)

كل سنه والجميع بخير وسلام الرب يسوع ونوره يملا قلوب الجميع


----------



## bashaeran (3 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانت بخير مش انت وحدك  بل الى كل من يحمل اسم المسيح  في قليه . منك اولا والى كل من له بصمة خلود في هذا المنتدى الرائع عيد ميلاد سعيد ونطلب من المولد البار ان يحل السلام في كل ارجاء الارض المعمورةو يسند الامن في كل العالم امين يارب


----------



## kashrafk (3 يناير 2009)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا زعيمنا على الهداية الراااااائعة


​


----------



## David1 (3 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة و أنت طيب يا روك 
و كل سنة و المنتدى أكبر و أحلى 
و كل سنة و الكنيسة أقوى و أغلى
و للمشرفين تحية و شكر خاص ,,,وأنتوا أثبتوا أنكم أهل لمهمتكم و مش بس على قد المسئولية أنتوا أكبر منها بقلوبكم النقية و محبتكم الهائلة و وتواجدكم اللي كان في كل لحظة أحلى ما فيها. 
,,,,,,تسلموا,,,,,,

و لكل الأعضاءأنتوا دايما الدفء اللي في جنبات المنتدى ,,,و أنتوا منابت الإبداع في أبوابه ,,,و شموع الإشعاع لكل نوره .​
ولكل زاير نقول ,,,,,دوما تداهم منتدانا بهجة ضائعة و روعة مفتقدة ,,,أنت وحدك من يملأ فراغها و يصوغ نشوتها ..... بطلّاتك المشرقة تتعطر اللحظات و تعزف ترنيمة الحب و الوفاء,,


بكم و معكم كلكم سنعنون أفق المجيء 
و نرنم للرب ترنيمة الخلود السماوية 
و يغرد في الأفق طائر الخلاص إلى مشارف الأبدية​

أحبــــــــــــــكم كلـــــــــــــــــكم :-

من اليمن:
David  *


----------



## ممدوح رافت (3 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الهداية القيمة كل عام وانتم بخير وديما فى تقدم


----------



## jenanew (3 يناير 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:سلام الرب يكون معكم ميرسى اوى ان انتوا افتكرتونى وبعتولى الهدية الممتازة دية ربنا يعوكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## sameh7610 (3 يناير 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيمنا

وميرسى اووووووى على هدياك الجميله​*


----------



## s_h (3 يناير 2009)

مرسى يا زعيم و شكرا على اهتمامك 
بصراحة اجمل هدية جتلى شكرا يا زعيم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
سلام المسيح معك و كل سنة و انت طيب يا جميل​


----------



## سهيل قمصيه (4 يناير 2009)

نعمة الرب عليكم ومبارك الاتي بسم الرب       وكل عام وانتم بالف خير   وسنه جديده ملئها السعاده


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (4 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## ragyroro (4 يناير 2009)

*وحشتونيييييييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير من السنه اللى فاتت

كل سنه وانتم وأسركم بخير وسعاده 

ودايماً يارب متجمعين في حضن الآب ورب المجد يسوع المسيح يحافظ عليكم 

ويرحمني أنا الخاطئ

صلوا من أجلي

أخيكم راجي*


----------



## jamil (4 يناير 2009)

الله الله يا زعيم انك الافضل دائما وشكرا لكلى الهدايا الجميله


----------



## hesseny2000 (4 يناير 2009)

اللهم انصر غزة واجعل لهم عيدا


----------



## maged samir (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الهديه الحلوه ده و السنه ده تكون احلى سنه فى حب المسيح


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (4 يناير 2009)

ميرسى ع الهدايا الجميله يا زعيمنا
وكل سنه وانت طيب
وكل سنه ومنتدى الكنيسه دايما منور بيوتنا على طول​


----------



## ralabib (4 يناير 2009)

كل سنة و أنتم طيبين 
أحلي هديه من أجمل زعيم 
بركة ربنا و الأيام المقدسة تكون مع كل المشتركين و غير المشتركين في المنتدي


----------



## artamisss (4 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانتو طيبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

نحن الان بانتظار مدفع الافطار  فى ال1  صباح يوم الاربعاء 7 يناير  انشاءلله

ههههههههههه
 صوما مقبولا وافطار شهيا


----------



## samr 79 (4 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح و كل سنة و انتم بخير و اتمنى من اللة ان يعطى كل انسان توبة حقيقية فى بداية العام الجديد و مع عيد الميلاد المجيد


----------



## hanan fahim (4 يناير 2009)

ميرسى يا روك على الهدايا الحلوة دى و كل سنة و انت طيب و دايما معانا فى المنتدى بافكارك الحلوة و هداياك الجميلة . و يارب تكون سنة سعيدة على  الجميع  ...........


----------



## anwaryak2002 (5 يناير 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير ومحفوظ في ايد ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## the prince (5 يناير 2009)

هدية جميلة و كلها بركة 

و كل سنة و انتم طيبين و المنتدى بخير و سلام ببركة رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## +pepo+ (5 يناير 2009)

كل سنه ومنتدى الكنيسه بخير وفى تقدم مستمر يارب
وكل سنه واحلى ادمن معانا بخير كلسنه ونت طيب يا زعيم
وكل سنه وكل الاعضاء فى المنتدى بخير​


----------



## +pepo+ (5 يناير 2009)

ومرسى ياباشا على اهديه الحكايه دى
انا دخت علشان الاقى كتاب واحد منهم​


----------



## لانا جازي (5 يناير 2009)

عنجد شكرا هدية رائعة جميلة وعنجد انا بحاجة متل هيك ترانيم حلوة وكل عام وانتم بالف خير ويارب تكون هاي السنة سنة خير  على الجميع اكيد مع يسوع


----------



## فادية (5 يناير 2009)

*معلش  انا  متاخرة  كتير  في الموضوع بس  كنت مطحونة في الشغل  الاسبوع الي فات *
*كل سنة  وكلنا  طيبين  وانت يا روك  طيب  وبصحة  ومجمعنا  معاك  هنا  في بيتنا الكبير *
*ربنا يباركك  ويحفظك *
*وميرسي كتيييييييييير  على الهدايا الحلوة *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك  ويزيد من وزناتك*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 يناير 2009)

*ميرسي ليكي اخي على الهدية الجميلة
كل سنه وانت و الجميع في المنتدى بخير*​


----------



## ماجدسوريال (5 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير بميلاد مخلص العالم ربنا يسوع المسيح              ماجد سوريال


----------



## tena_tntn (5 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت يازعيم
وميرسي علي الهدية الجميلة​


----------



## basnt63 (5 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الهدية


----------



## sandraa (6 يناير 2009)

ميرسى جدا جداياروك علي الهداياالجميلة وكل سنة وانت طيب وسنة جديدة سعيدة على  المنتدى وعلى كل اللى الموجودين فية


----------



## عمانوئيل (6 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب 

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير ومحفوظ في يد ربنا يسوع المسيح

الف شكر على الهدايا القيمة الرائعة 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## marimari (6 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبون شكرا
marimaw\ri


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (6 يناير 2009)

انني انتهز عيد القيامة المجيد لابعث اليكم باحر التهاني والطيبات بهذة المناسبة 
                            وكل عام وانتم والجميع بخير وسلام


----------



## samr 79 (6 يناير 2009)

مساء الحب و الاحساس مساء مكتوب بماء الماس مساء مخصوص لاعز الناس كل سنة و انتم طيبين يااجمل و اسعد الناس


----------



## jamil (6 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وكل الامه المسيحيه بالف خير واولهم انت يا زعيم


----------



## basnt63 (7 يناير 2009)

يا مساء الفل على احلاة منتدى وشكر على الهدية


----------



## أميرة نشأت شاكر (7 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وعيد ميلاد الرب يسوم في حياه روحيه سعيد علي كل الشعب المصري بخير وسلام وأمان


>


----------



## jamil (7 يناير 2009)

شكرنا وتقديرنا الى منتدى الكنيسه على الهدايا القيمه التي منحتوها لنا


----------



## totanabil (7 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا روك وكل سنة وانت طيب وبجد الهدية حلوة قوي وربنا يقويك انت وكل اللي بيتعب عشان المنتدى يكون احسن واحسن 
وكا سنة وكل اللي فيالمنتدى  بخير والسنة جاية يملاها بابا يسوع فرح ومحبة وسلام للناس كلها[/color]


----------



## kokielpop (7 يناير 2009)

*ميرررررسى يا روك على هديتك الجميله ويا رب دايما منتدانا يكون أحسن وأحسن وأيد ربنا تكون معانا فى خدمتنا وكل سنه وانت ومنتدانا وكل أعضائنا فى أحسن حال .

​*


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (7 يناير 2009)

من دواعي السرور بانني انتهز يوم الاربعاء الموافق 7/1/2009 ( عيد القيامة المجيد ) لابعث الي جميع الاخوة المسيحيين بارق التهاني والاماني بهذة المناسبة السعيدة 
                                   وكل عام والجميع بخير وسلام


----------



## شوقى حكيم (7 يناير 2009)

الاخ صلاح الصفتى اشكرك وكل عام وانثم بحير


----------



## شوقى حكيم (7 يناير 2009)

الاخ صلاح الصفتى اشكرك للمرة الثانية  ولعلمك 7يناير عيد الميلاد المجيد وليس عيد القيامة وشكرا لشعورك الطيب


----------



## bogebag (8 يناير 2009)

المجد لله في الاعالي وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة ¯`°•.¸†/¸.•°´¯كل عام وانتم بخيررر ¯`°•.¸†/¸.•°´¯



.•'´¯'•.¸ _\happy new year ††/__\ /__ ¸.•'´¯•.¸ _\ /__\†† /_ ¸.•'´¯• +++2009_\†† /__\ /_ _ ¸.•'´¯'•.¸ _\ /__\ ††/_ ¸.•'´•.¸merry Christmas _\ /__\ ††/_¸.•'´¯
'•.¸ _\ /__\ ¸.•'´¯'•.¸ _\happy new year ††/__\

                                                                                  اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## melad_20009 (8 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وجميع اللى فى المنتدا بخير وسعادة مع المسيح مخلصنا​


----------



## salamboshra (8 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير بعيد الميلاد المجيد اعاده الرب يسوع على الجميع بالخير والمحبه والسلام وربنا يعوضكم خير لكل العاملين فى المندى ومدير المحترم ربنا يباركك وكمان انا اسف جدأ لانى اتصفح واطالع ولا اشارك صلو لاجلى اتخانقت مع زوجتى واولادى امس فى العيد وانا بكلمهم فى النت لانى انا بعمل فى الكويت والاسره فى مصر ماش كفايه انى بعيد عنهم وكمان بتنرفز عليهم صلو من اجلى ارجوكم​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 يناير 2009)

*كل سنه والجميع بخير عام  سعيد 
على جميع من فى المنتدى *​


----------



## samybarty (8 يناير 2009)

*:ura1:*
!   Cannot email the file الميلاد.rar


----------



## coconut (8 يناير 2009)

الف شكر علي الهدية الجميلة....عام سعيد 2009 الرب يستخدمكم فيه بلكامل لمجد اسمه.ويفتح اذهان الكثيرين ليفهموا قصد مشيئته التي انعم علينا بها في المحبوب الرب يسوع المسيح,مللك الملوك,رب الارباب.


----------



## coconut (8 يناير 2009)

30::close_tem:01FDAB~189::01FDAB~189:





coconut قال:


> الف شكر علي الهدية الجميلة....عام سعيد 2009 الرب يستخدمكم فيه بلكامل لمجد اسمه.ويفتح اذهان الكثيرين ليفهموا قصد مشيئته التي انعم علينا بها في المحبوب الرب يسوع المسيح,مللك الملوك,رب الارباب.


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (9 يناير 2009)

دايما تعبينك يازعيم (روووووووووووووووك)كل عام وانت فى محبه رب المجد


----------



## ماهر امير (9 يناير 2009)

سلام رب المجد مع جميعكم اشكركم جزيل الشكر والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم لى واذكرونى فى صلواتكم وكل عام والجميع بخير وسلام مرسى مرسى مرسى اخوكم فى الرب  ماهر امير*:smil16:[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]​*


----------



## coconut (9 يناير 2009)

الاخ سلام بشرىsalamboshra: سلام المسيح يملا قلبك وقلب زوجتك وعائلتك كلها.....بس انت بمناسبه عيد الميلاد والسنه الجديده ,اطلب من ربنا يسوع المسيح انه يملاك من الروح القدس وهو على فكره الوحيد اللي يغيرك ويخليك تحب تصنع سلام حتى مع مبغضي السلام...كمان يا اخي هما لما يلاقوك اتغيرت ....هما كمان يبقوا هادئين ويراعوا غربتك..وينتظروك...وكمان صلي ببساطه واطلب من اجل ان الرب يسامحك ويسامحهم عاى الخرم اللي ا تعمل بينكم وخلا ابليس يدخل بينكم.قول لربنا تعال ايها الرب يسوع واستر بدمك عليا وعلى عيلتي و ادينا غفران و توبه و حارب عننا ياربي يا مخلصي...وكلكم تواظبوا على شركه التناول......وتوسلات من امنا العزراء مريم القويه في الحروب..الرب معاكز[/FONT..


----------



## رعد العراقي (10 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم 
كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير 
ينعاد على الجميع بالبركة و الفرحة و الخير و السلام
تقبلو مني التحية


----------



## سهيل قمصيه (10 يناير 2009)

صلاح الصفتي قال:


> انني انتهز عيد القيامة المجيد لابعث اليكم باحر التهاني والطيبات بهذة المناسبة
> وكل عام وانتم والجميع بخير وسلام



شكرا عزيزي على التهنئه وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## basnt63 (10 يناير 2009)

يارب يسوع الميسح تكون سنة جديدة وجميلة على العالم كلة


----------



## gaad (11 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## basnt63 (12 يناير 2009)

هى اية الهدية وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## beshay (12 يناير 2009)

الرب يسوع ينور حياه الجميع وتبقي دي هديتي


----------



## اشرف فؤاد (12 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير متشكر جدا على الهدايا القيمه الجميله ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (12 يناير 2009)

كل سنه ونتم طيبين بمناسبة العام الجديد وعيد الميلاد المجيد__


----------



## ممدوح رافت (12 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الهداية القيمة شكرا


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (12 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وجميعكم بخير وصحه وسلام ومحبه فى المسيح
size]


----------



## fox1 (12 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على المشاركات


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (12 يناير 2009)

*​*


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (12 يناير 2009)

_المحبة شجرة وليها فروع . المحبة إصرار ومفهاش رجوع . المحبة لما تجسدت صارت يسوع​_


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (12 يناير 2009)

_فاتمنى الى جميع الاعضاء على حب وسلام فى المسيح​_


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (12 يناير 2009)

*الله وحده غايتنا فى كل شئ هو خالقنا ونحن ملكه فعلينا أن نثمر لأجله كالشجرة لصاحبها *


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (13 يناير 2009)

_† ضع الله أمام عينيك ضع كتابك المقدس بين يديك ضع العالم وشهوتةتحت قدميك​_


----------



## jehan (13 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## zama (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا...............


----------



## mselshreef (14 يناير 2009)

هدية مفرحة وارجوكم لا تنسونا وربنا يدخل السرور لقلوبكم وقلوبنا


----------



## veansea (14 يناير 2009)

الترانيم حلوة جدا


----------



## LOSAH (14 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين صلوامن اجلى


----------



## basnt63 (14 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## demianatito (15 يناير 2009)

ميرسى اوووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## رانا (15 يناير 2009)

ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## jamil (15 يناير 2009)

كل الهدايا جميله منكم والحقيقه انتم الاجمل والاهلى فيه


----------



## المجدلية (15 يناير 2009)

اسفه على تاخيرى فى الرد .......... كل سنه وانت طيب يا رووك والمنتدى وكل اعضاءة بخير وسلام ... ديما فى تقدم بنعمه المسيح


----------



## wmmgm (15 يناير 2009)

أشكر جميع الاخوة الاداريين والمشرفين على هذا المنتدى .. شاكرا الرب يسوع المسيح الذى هدانى الى هذا المنتدى العظيم .. وأنتهز هذه الفرصة لأرسل لجميع الاخوة فى هذا المنتدى تهنئة عيد ميلاد رب المجد يسوع المسيح .. كما أشكر تعب محبتكم حتى ترسلون لى هذه الهدية القيمة وجارى تحميلها .. الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم خير .. ويعطيكم قوة ونعمة حتى تدخلوا معه فى عمق البشارة المفرحة وتنشروها لكل الناس فرحين ومرنمين مع الملائكة "المجد لله فى الاعالى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة"(لو2: 14).


----------



## dona ad (15 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ويارب السنة دى تكون سنة سعيدة ومليانة بروح يسوع


----------



## basnt63 (16 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sam3 (16 يناير 2009)

الهدية  و الترنم جميلة:smi102:  وربنا يعوض محبتكم  و كل سنه والجميع بخير


----------



## ميدوو2005 (17 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا على تعب محبتك يازعيم والف شكر على الهدية


----------



## beshay (18 يناير 2009)

كل سنه والجميع بسلام الرب يسوع بمناسبه عيد الظهور الالهي عيد الغطاس المجيد


----------



## jomana.50 (18 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير عيد غطاس سعيد عليكم  مرسى  روك على وجودك معانا بجد عجبانى موشركاتك ووجودك مع الجروب ديما ويارب يكون جروب ناجح ديماصلو من اجلى ولمغفرة خطياى


----------



## بيتر توفيق (19 يناير 2009)

*يا جماعه كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
معلش جات متاخره قوي بس ربنال يعلم بظروفي 
صلوا من اجلي 
معلش انقطعت عنكم الفتره اللي فاتت دي بس غصب عني 
سامحوني 


بيتر توفيق *


----------



## mary girgis (20 يناير 2009)

مرسى جدا على هديتك مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
*وكل سنةوانت طيب*​


----------



## Mary Louis (21 يناير 2009)

*ألف شكر علي الهدية اللي فعلا هي أغلي من الهدايا المادية ....الملفات مفيدة موووووت. ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## ramy saba (23 يناير 2009)

شكرآ على الهدية الرائعة وكل سنة وانتم طيبين والمنتدى فى تقدم والأعضاء بإذدياد


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (25 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم وعلى الهدايا الجميلةدي ومنتدانا الغالي بخير


----------



## koko miro (26 يناير 2009)

jgjhfjdgjdk


----------



## john2 (26 يناير 2009)

*هذا الموضوع  مشوق*


----------



## popking (26 يناير 2009)

سلام ومحبه رب المجد تكون معكم جميعا كل اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه الرئع
كل سنه وانتم طيبين
انا عايز اعرف ازاى اضيف للموقع اى صور او برامج او افلام


----------



## catcota (29 يناير 2009)

*اولا كل سنه وانت بالف صحة وهنا
وربنا يعوض كل من له تعب فى تجميع الهدايا
وربنا يجعل هذه السنه سنه جميلة مكبوكه ومسبوكة على كل افراد المنتدى*


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## jomana.50 (29 يناير 2009)

حقيقى هداية رائعه كل سنة وانتم جميعابخير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يازعيم


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي شباب وصبايا كيفكم 
انا بحكيلكم الله يوفئكم كلكم وشكرا لاي حدا حاب يساعدني ومش قادر


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

*سلام المسيح رب المجد*


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

شو وين الناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس الطيبين


----------



## jamil (30 يناير 2009)

لكم كل الشكر على الهدايا القيمه


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

انا  بموت فيكم


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## الزعيم الفيومى (30 يناير 2009)

اين الهدية


----------



## الزعيم الفيومى (30 يناير 2009)

:smi411:


----------



## jamil (31 يناير 2009)

الهدايا قيمه بمعناها الروحي ومقدمه من المنتدى الاجمل


----------



## loay alkldine (31 يناير 2009)

*كل عام وانت بالف خير اخي العزيز روك الزعيم*
*وكل عام اعضائنا ومنتدانا بخير ومباركين من قبل السيد المسيح*
*شكراا اخي الزعيم على احلى واعظم هديه *
*ربنا وسيدنا المسيح يباركك*
*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## حماده (31 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح
الرب يبارك حياتكم وكل حكيكم حلو


----------



## jamil (1 فبراير 2009)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح لكم على هذه الهدايا القيمه من قبلكم شكرا لكم


----------



## $$$$@جووو@@$$$$ (3 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليك ياقمر
بجد هدية جميلة بس دول 
9 هدايا
طبعا بتسال  رقم 9
اية هيا
انك انت بتعيد علينا
وبتقولنا
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
ربنا يباركك
بجد 
منتدى جميل واعضاء اجمل
ربنا يباركم
ازكرونى فى صلواتكم
تقبلوا مرورى​*


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (3 فبراير 2009)

الهديه المثلى هى الانجيل المقدس وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## Raheel (3 فبراير 2009)

مسعد خليل قال:


> *كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير *



:94::94::94::94::94::94:


----------

